# I acually finished it! (more pics)



## SkyDreamer777 (Jan 6, 2006)

I bought a Knifty Knitter yesterday and finished the sweater a few minutes ago. I worked on it between routes today so I didn't have any armhole instructions with me. They are way to small if she grows but it works for now.

Sara REALLY!! mad at me right now! This is the first sweater she has ever worn since I've been unable to find anything small enough. But after she stops fighting, trying to take it off I'm sure she will learn to enjoy it.

One mad puppy


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Aww it looks great :wave:


----------



## Kristi (Oct 19, 2005)

Great job! She looks so cute in it.


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

aww shes so adorable in her sweater. i cant wait to get my knifty knitter this weekend


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

That turned out great! Good job! :thumbright:


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

Great job! what kind of yarn is that?


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

That looks great. LOL you can see that she's mad - her tail is hiding!


----------



## SkyDreamer777 (Jan 6, 2006)

I got the yarn at Walmart. It's Red Heart brand the color name is 0929 Bikini. I unraveled one skein of yarn and then doubled it up and rewound it on one of the larger knitter rings.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Great job! I love the colors


----------



## azusaheart (Mar 5, 2005)

You did good! Great colors. She looks so sweet in it.


----------



## SkyDreamer777 (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks everyone! This is fun! I made three more today! Sara hates being a model though


----------



## Gracie'smom (Jan 7, 2006)

Those are really cute! I love how quickly you can whip out a sweater with the nifty knitter! Gracie tends to knaw on hers occasionially, which was a problem when I hand knitted for her and it took me weeks to finish! Now I can replace them so much quicker!
I love the colors you chose!


----------



## Chica (Nov 21, 2005)

its so nice i love the colours!


----------



## SkyDreamer777 (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm adicted! I made her a yellow one on Sunday. Now she has to many so I'm going to give some away.
I'm giving the green one to my mother. She has the smallest Maltese I have ever seen
I'm giving the blue and white to my mother-in-law. She owns Sara's sister.
And I'm thinking of giving a few to the Humane Society. They have a pup I would love to adopt right now but it's $150 to adopt. That's not in my budget right now.


----------

